# Papaya Pills



## troe002 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,I have been taking papaya tablets after a meal two or three. they taste great just chew them up they help settle my stomach for a little while at least. Just wanted to put this out there for people to try i get them at GMC but they are everywhere.Let me know if you have try ed and how they worked for you.Thanks,Ty


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Ty Yes I use them also; usually with meals that my gut historically has a hard time digesting, or if I'm feeling just more "off" than 'normal' and need to give my gut all the help it can use.They have a tendency to quiet my gut down in general after meals. I buy them at Walmart and they are really reasonable there. And I agree they do taste real good to me too. BQ


----------



## troe002 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep same here, they are a good thing to try i found they work for really greasy meals too.Ty


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

True I bet they do help with heavier fatty meals. But to be honest.. I don't eat many of those. LOL But that's a good thought to keep in mind. I usually have alot of trouble digesting pasta or heavier carbs and that's when I use the papaya usually. But I might now keep it in mind for when I splurge on a heavier in fat meal as well. BTW I wanted to say Welcome to you too! BQ


----------



## troe002 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks,Yeah i stay clear of fatty foods but every so often i will eat fast food with the guys and its a nice little dessert lol.Ty


----------

